# How to connect the Mysql with Dreamweaver?



## robinwei (Jan 28, 2003)

When I connect th Mysql in Dreamweaver MX,always show this error message:

HTTP Error Code 404 File Not Found. Here are some possible reasons for the problem: 

1) There is no testing server running on the server machine 

2) The testing server apecified for this site does not map to the URL.Verify that the URL Prefix maps to the root of the site.

how to solve it?


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 31, 2003)

Do you mean you've selected "Server Model: MySQL & PHP" and are trying to connect to a MySQL server?

DWMX doesn't work like that. The only thing it lets you do is upload files via FTP or LAN.

I presume you were hoping for a GUI interface to the MySQL database, like this app provides http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=18018&db=mac


----------



## robinwei (Feb 3, 2003)

I've selected "Server Model: MySQL & PHP" ,and DWMX has succeed to connect a MySQL DB in windows OS,and has developed PHP&MYSQL web-pages;but in MacOS X OS,always fail during connect to MYSQLDB,always display:

HTTP Error Code 404 File Not Found. Here are some possible reasons for the problem: 

1) There is no testing server running on the server machine 

2) The testing server apecified for this site does not map to the URL.Verify that the URL Prefix maps to the root of the site. 

why?


----------

